# Late notice - West Lakes late 8 Dec



## fisher (Aug 30, 2005)

Gday all fellow SA yak fishers - at this point in time, dependent on outcomes of the work xmas show, I'm planning a late afternoon / early evening session at West Lakes TODAY. I'm hoping to get some bream, and there has been a few mulloway pulled from the system of late. I'll be heading to the rowing club and launching from there (unless there is a regatta on??) - if you happen to be in the area from say 5.30 / 6.00 onwards then come and say hello. But if the xmas show takes off........


----------

